# Cross-border internet shopping questions



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

We all agree that prices in the US are ridiculously low compared to here, especially when you get them online. The sites that ship to Canada usually just add the shipping fee and say that we are responsible for duties, brokerage fees, taxes, etc.. If I spend $150 to save $100 and then the "extras" work out to $250, that really doesn't make sense.

For you internet shop-a-holics, before I start to place orders, are there any surprises I should be aware of ? questions to ask ? ...etc ?

BTW, I am specifically thinking about marineandreef.com


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Stay away from UPS and FedEx as your courier. They charge their own Brokerage Fees and they are ridiculous.

USPS hands it off to Canada Post so depending on what the Retailer says is in the package dictates whether you'll pay any duty/tax.

I ordered a bunch of stuff last year from Frog Pond Aquatics which is a division of Rena and they shipped everything via USPS. I went to pick it up at the Post Office and was surprised that I didn't have to pay anything for Duty/Taxes.

There are a lot of Canadian Online Retailers.

MOPS -- http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/
Pets and Ponds -- http://www.petsandponds.com/
J&L -- http://www.jlaquatics.com
Incredible Aquarium -- http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/store/

I suggest you check them all out and compare their prices before ordering anything from the US. You might be surprised to see the prices.
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't ship UPS. Ship either USPS or Fedex.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I keep seeing anti UPS comments but they do offer an innexpensive (slow) service that includes customs and duties, however not all retailers seem to offer this particular service.

Best bet is check directly with the retailer.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Paul, Thanks for the links...some prices were pretty good, but overall still a big gap.

I see a prefernce on how to ship but still no advice on the "extra" costs once it gets across the border... or how much to expect.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

They will most likely charging you 13% tax when the item comes into Canada

13% tax to your item + shipping.. = final cost


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

UPS isn't all bad. I've gotten packages from UPS that were mostly not banged up then again I have gotten a few that got banged up. The downside of UPS to Canada that everyone seems to have a BIG gripe over is the brokerage fees. UPS auto brokers for you then demands it at the door when you pick up. IF you don't pay they cart the item off till you do.

USPS I like as often higher value items I've been most times under the radar for extra costs when I ordered from friends on group buys and such. 

I have found FEDEX for Canada to USA the most headache free and fastest if you want to ship to or recieve from the USA. Yes they are top dollar to use but they have in house customs clearence which means you don't have to wait till the item hits the border then have the border people check it then. 

For Canada to Canada I find Purolator good for fast shipping inside the borders. I can't remember the Canada to USA experience I had with them and if it was a bit better then Can.Post or slightly slower then FEDEX. 

IIRC $60 CDN value item shipped to you from the USA can be claimed as a gift and up to $20 USD value merchandise won't incure customs/duty charges but you'll still have to pay the G/HST. I remember spending some time on the phone with Can.Post asking about that. That was about 2002-2003 then. Who knows if the rules have changed now. Best to check with Can.Post for updates.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

There's pretty much two options.

USPS or Couriers (UPS/FEDEX/DHL/ETC.)

The only thing I have to add is that if you must ship Courier, then pay more for the Air/Express services as they often include the brokerage service.

For about the same net cost, you'll receive your package faster. Check carefully.

Brokerage Rates:

http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html

http://images.fedex.com/ca_english/services/pdf/Ground_Rates09_EN.pdf
Page 46.

The difference I find between them is that UPS asks for the money upfront before giving you the package, while Fedex gives you the package then sends you an invoice later. If you don't pay it, they turn it over to a collections agency.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I would say source the product here in canada. email me and I will do my best to match the US prices and you dont have the hassle of waiting for a package in the mail. I can usually get almost anything in 2 weeks with my bi-monthly order. I have a new line of T5HO marine lights coming in, and I have all the marine products at my disposal.


thanks


john


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sugarglidder said:


> I would say source the product here in canada. email me and I will do my best to match the US prices and you dont have the hassle of waiting for a package in the mail. I can usually get almost anything in 2 weeks with my bi-monthly order. I have a new line of T5HO marine lights coming in, and I have all the marine products at my disposal.
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


Really? O_O

What kind of T5HO marine lights are coming in?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I will have 4 foot T5HO double lights. they come with moon lights, they should be around $120 each. maybe lower I am working out a deal on a bunch of them.

thanks

john



bigfishy said:


> Really? O_O
> 
> What kind of T5HO marine lights are coming in?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

The pets and ponds link was pretty good, but can't beat John's offer.

Here's my grocery list:

Purigen 100ml or 250ml Qty 1
Chemi Pure Elite 11.xxg Qty 2
Koralia Evo 1050 Qty 1
Koralia Evo 750 Qty 1
CF Light 21" 10000k Qty 2 (see note)
CF Light 21" actinic Qty 2 (see note)

Note:
I'd like to go LED (4 foot) but pricepoint has to make sense. What are my options? Does the T%HO come with 


ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON ???

please pm prices or put here....whatever works.


----------

